# Expatriate Families



## Emma Shaw

Hi everyone

I hope you are all doing well in your respective host countries.
I am an MCom student from the University of Pretoria in South Africa looking for any expatriate spouses to complete my online questionnaire. I have done a couple years of research on expatriates and have found that the spouse's unhappiness and inability to adjust in the host country is the main reason for expatriates failing on their assignments or returning home early.

My research study aims to determine what spouses need when preparing to accompany the expatriate on assignment, and compare this to what their company provided them with. I have found that in general spouses need at least background information about the country, language/cultural training, mentoring and help obtaining visas and work overseas.

I hope that you will find my questionnaire interesting and that my results will help companies prepare spouses more effectively in the future.

Please contact me for the link to the questionnaire as I am unable to post it in this thread.

The questionnaire will not take longer than 10 minutes to complete. Please feel free to pass this link on to as many expat spouses as you know, every response helps my research. 

This is an anonymous research study and your answers cannot be linked back to yourself or the company the expat works for.

Thanks

Kind regards
Emma Shaw

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me on:
Cell: +27725137321


----------

